# Mathews No Cam



## sadler2 (Nov 5, 2014)

New Mathews bow looks pretty sweet
Brace Height6 5/8"  
Draw Weight50, 60 & 70 lbs  
Bow Weight4.14 / 4.3 lbs (With Two Harmonic Stabilizers) approximate  
Let-off65%, 75%, 85%  
Draw Lengths24-30"  
Half Sizes24.5-29.5"  
String/CableString: 59 7/8" 
Cable: 37 5/8"  
Riser Length28.92"  
IBO Ratingup to 330 fps  
Axle-to-Axle32" 
 MSRP$1,099  eet.


----------



## BlackEagle (Nov 5, 2014)

Just watched the video on youtube. 

Not impressed so far....

Would like to see this bow shot in super slow motion.


----------



## Smackem (Nov 5, 2014)

Oddly enough, it kinda has my attention, but not really. It is no big secret that best thing Mathews has going is their marketing team.


----------



## MossyCreek (Nov 5, 2014)

They are saying complete new cam system but the way the cables are routed it looks to be a 2 track binary?


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Nov 5, 2014)

Interested to see how the let-off is. I watched the video today on youtube, and yea the draw looks smooth, there didn't seem to be a valley or anything. It looks like an interesting concept, but not sold yet


----------



## Smackem (Nov 5, 2014)

MossyCreek said:


> They are saying complete new cam system but the way the cables are routed it looks to be a 2 track binary?



What i find interesting is its a "no cam" bow, but in the video they talk about how many different cams they tested, for a, uh, "no cam" bow.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 5, 2014)

That's a weirdo looking bow to me


----------



## Smackem (Nov 5, 2014)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Interested to see how the let-off is. I watched the video today on youtube, and yea the draw looks smooth, there didn't seem to be a valley or anything. It looks like an interesting concept, but not sold yet



I agree. It's an interesting contraption, but I find mcphersons guitars a lot more appealing than his bows.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 5, 2014)

Round wheels but with an offset axle placement.  Acts just like a cam, a twin cam.


----------



## work2play (Nov 5, 2014)

Man, that's as ugly as pooting in church!


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 5, 2014)

For a novice bow hunter, what would a no cam offer that a dual or single does?  I know they said the arrow stays flatter but wouldn't it just correct itself prior to release?  Also any Mathews fans out there?  Not to be biased but it looks like a bunch of PSE and Hoyt guys got into the bashing. I really don't care what everyone shoots and their bias, I'm  just trying to under stand the idea of no cams.


----------



## Soybean (Nov 5, 2014)

interesting concept.  at $1100 ill keep what i got for now.  i believe the OP picture is of one of the target models.  This is a pic of the HTR (hunter) model that is 32" ata.  its not easy on the eyes but its growing on me.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 5, 2014)

chrismhaase said:


> For a novice bow hunter, what would a no cam offer that a dual or single does?  I know they said the arrow stays flatter but wouldn't it just correct itself prior to release?  Also any Mathews fans out there?  *Not to be biased but it looks like a bunch of PSE and Hoyt guys got into the bashing. I really don't care what everyone shoots and their bias,* I'm  just trying to under stand the idea of no cams.



No, no, no!  You're doing it wrong!  You MUST pick a brand and you MUST defend it fiercely.  You must include it in all pictures you take.  And you must bash all others.  It's in the rules for this forum.  Gotta be.  Sheesh!


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 5, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> No, no, no!  You're doing it wrong!  You MUST pick a brand and you MUST defend it fiercely.  You must include it in all pictures you take.  And you must bash all others.  It's in the rules for this forum.  Gotta be.  Sheesh!



I agree. I'm just trying to understand the science behind it. I also have to say a 85% let off seems attractive for the longer holds. Just sayin.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well i think it's going to be hard to beat my 60 pound chill R.  I love the bow and the rock mods made it even sweeter. I'm not in the market for a new bow but can't wait to shoot this one.   Most interested in the draw and valley


----------



## LineLife (Nov 5, 2014)

I will wait till next year for the "No Cam XT"


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 5, 2014)

Going to shoot my Heli M a few more years. Im usually on a five year new bow cycle. I did expect more this year, but I will shoot one for sure.


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 5, 2014)

chrismhaase said:


> I know they said the arrow stays flatter but wouldn't it just correct itself prior to release?




I have not shot it or done any testing but if it works like the video says and does in fact have perfectly level nock travel then no it would not correct itself because there would be nothing to correct. 

I have shot Mathews for years so do like them. On my Mathews I went to the heaviest stiffest arrow and it always tuned and  shot fine, single or double cam. Last year for tournament season I shot a different brand and while the bow shot great it would not shoot a stiff arrow. I had to shoot linejammer carbon express in a 350 spine rather than the Gold Tip XCutter which is supposed to be a 300 or so spine but is probably stiffer than a 250. I blamed the fact that the other bow wouldn't shoot the stiff arrow on lack of level nock travel so I had to find a  more suitably spined arrow for that bow. 


Some people who hate Mathews will never give these bows a chance... understood. But the things that have me interested are the almost straight risers (should not fight against your grip like a highly reflexed bow can), the round cams (that should be smooth kind of like my Icon from several years ago with a round cam and an identical idler wheel), the fact that the berger button is almost exactly in the middle of the riser (so it should not be top heavy) and just well I like to shoot every new bow that comes out. 

So I for one am excited about shooting it.


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 5, 2014)

One more thing.... Any time Mathews makes a change they spend the next few years refining it. Haters hate this "XT" approach but why not suck the best out of your technology. So I would expect several different variations next year.... faster, shorter, longer, etc.


----------



## fulltime (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw one today but did not draw it back. but a buddy did, it has a wall for sure. He had a smile on his face after he drew it.


----------



## Coreypnich (Nov 5, 2014)

I realize its fun to bash mathews, but I wouldnt comment on something you have never tried. I shot the no cam today and I have to say it was hard to put it down. This is the smoothest bow I have ever shot! Completely dead in the hand, smooth draw cycle, solid back wall, and best feeling bow on the release I have ever had the pleasure of shooting. The balance is perfect, it will not move in your hand on the shot even with an open grip. This bow I was shooting was bare bow with no stabilizer. I was going to buy an elite or obsession this year but just shooting it today completely changed my mind!


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 5, 2014)

The pic of the target model doesnt even look like a bow.  I wish the manufacturers would surprise archers and make a bow that actually looks like a bow. The risers get longer and the limbs get shorter. Soon it will be an aluminum handlebar with 2 wheels on the end. You can ride it to your stand then use it to shoot a deer!


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope my comment wasn't seen as anything against Mathews. I personally am intrigued and just voiced interest about certain aspects of the bow. I've personally shot and owned about almost every brand (PSE, Elite, Hoyt, Mathews, Bear, etc..) I've always just liked Hoyt best personally.


----------



## drfletcherdc (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't know what someone would be brand loyal unless they are being paid to shoot the bow.  If I am paying for it, I'm picking the bow I shoot the best and is the most comfortable to me.  Good for Mathews for continuing to try new things.


----------



## SWWTV (Nov 6, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## critterslayer (Nov 6, 2014)

The z2 seems to be a z7 with a new grip? The other ones are just kinda ugly...


----------



## Stealth (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a real simple method for buying a new bow. I simply shoot it head to head with my current bow. If I can see and feel enough improvements in the new model I buy it, plain and simple. The last upgrade was to the Reezen 6.5 I really haven't seen an increase in performance to warrant the cost of a new bow since then. That may change when I shoot the new No Cam. We'll see.


----------



## sadler2 (Nov 7, 2014)

*mathews z2*

Mathews z2


----------



## alan (Nov 8, 2014)

Rainmaker said:


> The pic of the target model doesnt even look like a bow.  I wish the manufacturers would surprise archers and make a bow that actually looks like a bow. The risers get longer and the limbs get shorter. Soon it will be an aluminum handlebar with 2 wheels on the end. You can ride it to your stand then use it to shoot a deer!



Thats funny right there!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 9, 2014)

I want to look at one up close, but the video that Dan McCarthy posted was interesting. It looks as if the "cam" is a inner cam and the two wheels act as a binary or hybrid cam with symmetrical cams work. The string track along identical round wheels would produce the level nock travel, however the nock travel on a lot of binary and hybrid cams are already level so you are correcting a problem that doesn't always exist. Although they say that all bows have that problem, it's just not true. 

When Mathews introduced the split harness with the offset inner rotating thingy on their dual cam models did the exact same thing the inner cam on binary and hybrid cams do, control power stroke, draw cycle and let off. Basically different parts to get the same effect. It is my opinion that this is the same thing. It's a way to do the same thing and look different.

Just because Mathews says it revolutionary does not make it so! LOL

Remember that Mathews removed almost all of their "innovation" and called it "simplistic advancement" and the Mathews guys bought it hook line and sinker. 

I am interested in looking at it closer and shooting it. I admit I am a skeptic when it comes to Mathews, but I will give it fair shake.


----------



## tmann1990 (Nov 9, 2014)

$1,100? 

What exactly makes it that much better than a Hoyt, BowTech or Athens bow? Matthews is going to price themselves into bankruptcy.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 10, 2014)

tmann1990 said:


> $1,100?
> 
> What exactly makes it that much better than a Hoyt, BowTech or Athens bow? Matthews is going to price themselves into bankruptcy.



Hoyt has several carbon bows well above $1,100...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 10, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> Hoyt has several carbon bows well above $1,100...



Umm yeah, but they are CARBON.........


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Nov 11, 2014)

Went today to finally mess around with the no-cam. Didn't actually get to shot it, so I have no idea about the hand shock or sound. What I do know is how it felt. I played around with it and the Creed for comparison purposes. 

Pros:
After being drawn back, the backwall wasn't as spongy as the creed, so improvement there. Also, I felt the bow could be held for a good long while back there and just felt "right" while drawn back. Another good thing, I almost had to push the string forward to let it back down. Definitely an improvement.

Cons:
I personally did not like the new grip, nor did I like how the bow wanted to fall forward (felt very top-heavy). Also, the draw cycle was rough. The video makes it look butter smooth, but it's nowhere close. The Creed's draw cycle was much smoother. There was a "hump" that needed to be taken over when coming to full draw. 

My personal analysis:
It's a good bow, but has some kinks to be worked out. I do like the no-cam idea, and I like how the cables are now connected better and how slim-lined everything is. It's got a ways to go still, but maybe Mathews can refine it. I personally believe there are better bows out there for much better prices though. 

Another neat thing, the creed dropped to $700 bare bow now lol


----------



## dvmill (Nov 13, 2014)

Coreypnich said:


> I realize its fun to bash mathews, but I wouldnt comment on something you have never tried. I shot the no cam today and I have to say it was hard to put it down. This is the smoothest bow I have ever shot! Completely dead in the hand, smooth draw cycle, solid back wall, and best feeling bow on the release I have ever had the pleasure of shooting. The balance is perfect, it will not move in your hand on the shot even with an open grip. This bow I was shooting was bare bow with no stabilizer. I was going to buy an elite or obsession this year but just shooting it today completely changed my mind!


I agree shot it yesterday fine bow super quite and smooth. It shot 280 @ 64lbs with a 28" draw loaded with a 500 axis that weighs 365 gr.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 13, 2014)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Went today to finally mess around with the no-cam. Didn't actually get to shot it, so I have no idea about the hand shock or sound. What I do know is how it felt. I played around with it and the Creed for comparison purposes.
> 
> Pros:
> After being drawn back, the backwall wasn't as spongy as the creed, so improvement there. Also, I felt the bow could be held for a good long while back there and just felt "right" while drawn back. Another good thing, I almost had to push the string forward to let it back down. Definitely an improvement.
> ...



Uh... The Creed has a limb stop and the wall on it is as solid as they come.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Nov 14, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Uh... The Creed has a limb stop and the wall on it is as solid as they come.



That's just something we'll have to disagree on. My Carbon Element RKT's back wall is much more solid. Again, the one I drew back, the back wall was spongy.


----------



## rmucken1 (Nov 15, 2014)

Shot the No Cam Wed in Warner Robins. The bow was set with the 85% let off and at 65 lbs. First impression I was not blown away. The draw cycle was fairly smooth with a slight hump toward the end. Was expecting more of a wow factor. The shot was dead in the hand. IMOP the Chill was a much smoother bow without sacrificing a ton of speed.  The problem with the No Cam is to get anywhere close to the 330fps is u have to be 30" draw length at 65% let off. If u go the ultra smooth rout with 85% then it drops to 321. I'm a 27" draw, so I loose 30 fps off the top, plus what ever else u loose setting up for hunting. A test a saw on Internet with same setup for 27" resulted a bow that shot in the 260's. This bow I feel is just a marketing ploy and is not revolutionary. There was no Wow factor for me. I ended up upgrading DXT with a chill from Money Mizer in Macon. Trey did an excellent job. Highly recommend.


----------



## deadbox (Nov 15, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Umm yeah, but they are CARBON.........



Im assuming this is sarcasm at its best. At least I hope it is. If not someone fell hook line and sinker for one of the greatest hussles in the archery industry.  

I'm not brand loyal. I shoot whatever feels good. But to say they are pricing there self out of business. Is like saying tobacco companies are gonna go out of business cause prices go up.  Not gonna happen. I would be I interested to sales reports for manufacturer's.  I see them selling a lot of these bows. Not that I like it. But year after year everyone complains. Then they bring a different look and then everyone bashes. Actually kinda funny. To me the hoyt Carbon is probably the ugliest bow I've ever seen. But there are people that drop the coin on them. I shoot an elite however a good friend of mine is a Mathews dealer.

Problem is everyone expects to much. A bow that looks like a traditional bow that shoots 350fps. Very forgiving, Is dead silent, dead in hand, and weighs less than 3 lbs. And under 1k. Is that to much to ask? I think so. 

It is different.  That's what everyone wanted. That's what they got. Bet they sell fast.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 15, 2014)

deadbox said:


> Im assuming this is sarcasm at its best. At least I hope it is. If not someone fell hook line and sinker for one of the greatest hussles in the archery industry.
> 
> I'm not brand loyal. I shoot whatever feels good. But to say they are pricing there self out of business. Is like saying tobacco companies are gonna go out of business cause prices go up.  Not gonna happen. I would be I interested to sales reports for manufacturer's.  I see them selling a lot of these bows. Not that I like it. But year after year everyone complains. Then they bring a different look and then everyone bashes. Actually kinda funny. To me the hoyt Carbon is probably the ugliest bow I've ever seen. But there are people that drop the coin on them. I shoot an elite however a good friend of mine is a Mathews dealer.
> 
> ...



No sarcasm at all. Doesn't really matter if you think the carbon bow is worth it or not, it is a more expensive material. Justifies the cost of that bow verses the Mathews being made like all other aluminum bows but in the carbon price range. 

Keep in mind I said I would not judge that bow until I get a chance to test it. However I believe it to be doing the same thing as a cam in a different way. No real innovation just using a different lever.


----------



## deadbox (Nov 15, 2014)

But it isn't in the carbon price range. It's $400 less. It's is about the same as all other flagship bows. Price isn't the issue. It does look different. But no other bow looks like it so it has a unique quality that will help sales I think.  Not to me. But it is what everyone wanted. Seriously how much more evolution is there gonna be in the bow industry?  I can't see it going much further.


----------



## cself (Nov 15, 2014)

Just curious why is the appearance so important? Not trying to stab at anyone but the overall looks of a bow have never been a factor for me. function over fashion for me! I am not a guy who swaps bows very often I have only owned 2 so maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 16, 2014)

cself said:


> Just curious why is the appearance so important? Not trying to stab at anyone but the overall looks of a bow have never been a factor for me. function over fashion for me! I am not a guy who swaps bows very often I have only owned 2 so maybe I just don't get it.



Man i could not agree more! All I hear is how people want to bash Mathews because the Geo grid riser is "ugly" or it looks "hideous". Personally I am strictly a bowhunter and do not care what it looks like. My bow is a TOOL that helps me be successful on the hunt. I do not buy a new wrench set at Sears because it looks appealing to the eye, I buy it to get a job done. I could care less what it looks like or what color my string, loop, arrows, fletchings, rest are to match the rest of my bow. I'm pretty sure none of the bucks i've killed cared what my bow looked like. I just want to have confidence  in my equipment that it is going to push an arrow down range accurately and as quite as possible. But hey we all have our own opinions and that is just me.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 16, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> However I believe it to be doing the same thing as a cam in a different way. No real innovation just using a different lever.



So I guess it is safe to say that Hoyt also had no new innovation this year with their new cable guard design since it is basically doing the same thing but just a lever flipped around in the opposite direction?


----------



## 7mmMag (Nov 16, 2014)

I was going to get the evolution this year, then I shot the no cam. I'm not completely sold yet, but I did like it. 65lb draw 85% let off 29" draw felt pretty good to me. Like other post said kind of ugly. I guess im ocd but i like my equipment to function but also look good at the same time. If i pay 1k for something i want to look at it and say it looks good glad i spent that money. Also the new z2 bow is exactly the old z7 with a new grip. I asked the sales guy about it. Im wainting on it to shoot it before i make my decision. Its price is $699. I shot the new bow tech not impressed at all.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 17, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> So I guess it is safe to say that Hoyt also had no new innovation this year with their new cable guard design since it is basically doing the same thing but just a lever flipped around in the opposite direction?



You would be correct. It's fashionable to say they are changing the game, and although there are improvements the overall system isn't revolutionary. I do like the cable guard in theory, moving in towards the riser. The way the cable "want" when draw. The offset riser design seems legit, but again I want to test it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 17, 2014)

It's like camo, 90% of it is made for hunters and not the hunted! Truth be told patterns like Natural Gear, Predator, and the new UA Ridge Reaper are as good as anything. The real trick is to break up the out line.


----------

